

2014 Warmest Year on Record, NOAA - mholmes680
http://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/sotc/summary-info/global/2014/12

======
astrodust
Vegas odds on 2015 topping it are still pretty good, and now with a Republican
majority in both House and Senate, a party built on a platform of flat-out
denial, we're pretty screwed.

